# anyone have an ok mountain bike for sale or trade



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

i like to get one that is worth maybe 400 i hVe lots of grest stuff for trade i can PM what they are.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2013)

How tall are you?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

About 5 foot 6 inches I guess.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 05ish mint rockhopper but the frame is gonna be way too big for you. I've got a pretty decked out rocky mountain slayer with a busted rear triangle.....I was gonna piece it out but would sell it real cheap....you would have to call RM or scour ebay for that rear triangle though


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got three old but perfectly functioning mountain bikes that I've been thinking about listing on Craigslist. 

a 1993 Trek 7000 bonded Aluminum bike with added front shock
and two 1995 Specialized A1 Comp FS they're aluminum frame with front shock . I've got 2 because one is my wife's , she's 5' 5" so that one would probably fit you. I'm 5' 9" so mine would would probably be too big for you. The Trek is too big for you too, it was my brothers and he's 5' 10".
All of these originally sold for about $800 each. 

The Trek I'd let go for $150 but the Specialized are both in mint condition so I'd ask $350 each.  If you're interested I could get some pictures together and check with the wife to be sure she's OK selling it. She hasn't ridden it in a long time and she did mention selling it earlier.   

All of these are located in South Central CT but we are often at Mount Snow(every weekend in Winter) so we could maybe meet there too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I've got three old but perfectly functioning mountain bikes that I've been thinking about listing on Craigslist.
> 
> a 1993 Trek 7000 bonded Aluminum bike with added front shock
> and two 1995 Specialized A1 Comp FS they're aluminum frame with front shock . I've got 2 because one is my wife's , she's 5' 5" so that one would probably fit you. I'm 5' 9" so mine would would probably be too big for you. The Trek is too big for you too, it was my brothers and he's 5' 10".
> ...



If you can out up pictures that be great, if your wife is selling hers I think that be ideal because of my height. What price for her bike? I work in nyc so maybe meet their also I live about 50 minutes from Danbury CT and I also visit my sister every few weeks and she lives in the Bronx very close to Greenwich ft. Meeting at mountain snow could work but I was hoping to get the bike before ski season.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotty, go to you local bike shop(not Walmart) and look at the entry level mountain bikes. This time of year you can probably get a deal on a one since winter is around the corner. An entry level Specialized with disc brakes retails for around $480. If you look around you'll be able to probably find a $600-700 bike for under $500.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are a couple brand new bikes(29'ers) at my local bike shop. Both entry level.

http://suburbanskiandbike.com/Cannondale-Trail-29%27er-6-2013-SLV-M-C13FT296SLVM/

http://suburbanskiandbike.com/Scott-Aspect-950-2013-Small-227754S/


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Scotty, go to you local bike shop(not Walmart) and look at the entry level mountain bikes. This time of year you can probably get a deal on a one since winter is around the corner. An entry level Specialized with disc brakes retails for around $480. If you look around you'll be able to probably find a $600-700 bike for under $500.



This is my advice, if you have a budget of around $400.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2013)

So what's the deal on 29'ers since they came on the scene a few years ago? Are they getting more popular now / are 26'ers fading from popularity?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> So what's the deal on 29'ers since they came on the scene a few years ago? Are they getting more popular now / are 26'ers fading from popularity?




650B baby for us right coasters!!!!!! 

This is the one I am looking at.








Niner's are better for out west in IMO.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> So what's the deal on 29'ers since they came on the scene a few years ago? Are they getting more popular now / are 26'ers fading from popularity?



I demo'd one last year(?) and wasn't sold on them to sell my 26 bikes and buy one. When I do decide to get a new bike I'll look more towards the 650. But then again I have ridden a bike in about 2 months now so mine should still last a few more years!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> 650B baby for us right coasters!!!!!!
> 
> This is the one I am looking at.
> 
> ...


Sick bike. When I snapped the frame on my Slayer I went the trance 29er route. It took a couple rides to get used the steering but overall the geometry/travel is a perfect fit for what I want and the big hoops roll over the New England terrain really well. If anything I'll miss my 26 inch wheels out west, its root free out there and maybe more playful. I see a second 650 bike in my future for more DH/freeride type stuff...or ill just rebuild the slayer


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> So what's the deal on 29'ers since they came on the scene a few years ago? Are they getting more popular now / are 26'ers fading from popularity?



29ers have pretty much taken over everything, though 650Bs (roughly 27.5") are gaining popularity.

Personally I demoed a 29er a couple of years ago and it didn't do anything for me.  Unfortunately I don't think a 26er will be an option the next time I buy a new bike.  Though one of my biggest complainants about 29ers is that you used to pay more to have one, but now 29er prices are on par with comparable 26ers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

My budget is not a lot of money 150 is a struggle now but I could do a little more but not 400. I kind of hoping to get a used one for around 200 or trade because I like really good sheet and or robes that could be sold on eBay or c lists for probably 1000$ if anyone is interested.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> 650B baby for us right coasters!!!!!!



This.

I am not necessarily in the market for a new bike but I have been eyeing the SC Bronson. I have a problem.

I started my MTBing on a 29er and didn't care for it. The steering felt funny and awkward and tight, rooty turns felt slow and even more uncomfortable. I could never get it up to speed where I ride to truly take advantage of the wheelsize. 

Back to Scotty's question, I +1 what BVibert and others have mentioned...go to the LBS and see what they have for entry level Mountain Bikes. At this time of year, you can get a steal on leftover stuff.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My budget is not a lot of money 150 is a struggle now but I could do a little more but not 400. I kind of hoping to get a used one for around 200 or trade because I like really good sheet and or robes that could be sold on eBay or c lists for probably 1000$ if anyone is interested.



Are they paying you with sheets and robes at work?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Are they paying you with sheets and robes at work?



No it just a possible trade offer I understand cash is king I wish I more cash , hopefully I sell the stuff on e bay and have cash for a better bike.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Sheets and robes? Only Scotty! Too bad you bought two Wallybikes, probably could have got one decent bike for what you spent on them. Go to a local shop and see what they've got. Just like skiing, it's good to build a relationship with a local shop, and help keep them in business.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2013)

Clearance at backcountry

http://www.backcountry.com/fuji-bicycles-tahoe-2.0

$599 normally $1300


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2013)

Were do these sheets and robes come from?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Were do these sheets and robes come from?



I can send a picture of them if you like.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I can send a picture of them if you like.




How did you come by all of these items?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Sheets and robes? Only Scotty! Too bad you bought two Wallybikes, probably could have got one decent bike for what you spent on them. Go to a local shop and see what they've got. Just like skiing, it's good to build a relationship with a local shop, and help keep them in business.



I think I will try to save money and buy the bike next year from a local bike shop. I just hike to ski season can't spend money on bike I miss out on cheap stuff cards I need for skiing cheaply.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> How did you come by all of these items?



I have acquired them through out the years.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> How did you come by all of these items?



"Fell off the back of a truck"


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone on craigslist is selling a trek frame Alpha aluminum frame with nothing else for 45$ maybe I should buy it and put the rest of my bike parts from Walmart on this frame wondering if it be a good idea or how much it would cost at local bike shop to do this anyone know?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 16, 2013)

Depends on the number of parts...to get my road bike stuff switched from one frame to the next it was a bit over $100 BUT I also got a decent discount on the labor.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 16, 2013)

FWIW - the advice in the other thread is probably the best you are going to get.

Save your money for now and keep riding your bike that you currently have. There is a chance that your components won't work on the frame anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

Pricepoint.com has some bikes for sale anyone ever buy from a website?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Pricepoint.com has some bikes for sale anyone ever buy from a website?



I buy components from them all the time.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2013)

The biggest problem with buying online is getting the right size/fit.

What are you looking at?  I don't see anything that looks like it's in your budget??


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

bvibert said:


> The biggest problem with buying online is getting the right size/fit.
> 
> What are you looking at?  I don't see anything that looks like it's in your budget??



I was just curious, I hope to save money so by spring I could spend 500 on a good bike.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2013)

Buying online can be a good way to make your money go further, you just need to know what you're looking at.  Getting the right size frame is very important.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

Perfect winter project frame. 18" this is more or less what most  companies call "medium" size. Grab this and build it into a fixie,  übercommuter or just a plain old sweet mountain bike. Frame is trek's  proprietary alpha aluminum blend yielding a surprisingly agile and light  frame at this price point. Frame is in good condition, no damage other  than a few mild scuffs here and there to the decals and paint. Bike can  accept discs or v brakes and uses a standard 1 1/8" threadless headset.  I'll include a bontrager seat post with it too. I was thinking about buying this frame and getting parts for it from pricepoint.com over the winter*Trek alpha aluminum mountain frame- light and responsive!!!  - $45 (New Paltz)*



*Trek alpha aluminum mountain frame- light and responsive!!!  - $45 (New Paltz)*





.                                                                     
*Trek alpha aluminum mountain frame- light and responsive!!!  - $45 (New Paltz)*

                     I was thinking of buying this and getting parts from pricepoint.com or taking parts from walmart bike and putting on this.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I was thinking of buying this and getting parts from pricepoint.com or taking parts from walmart bike and putting on this.



There's likely nothing on the walmart bike that you can or would want to transfer over to this frame.  Buying the parts individually is most likely going to cost you more than just buying an assembled bike.  

That looks like a decent frame, and I'm sure that $45 is a fair price, but it's basically a low end MTB frame that retailed for $300 in 2006 as a complete bike.
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Trek&Model=3700


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> 650B baby for us right coasters!!!!!!
> 
> This is the one I am looking at.
> 
> ...



totally agree.  In the market for a new bike.  Rode a 29er while on vacation.  Found it to be heavy and sluggish on quick climbs.  Will be getting 27.5.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> totally agree.  In the market for a new bike.  Rode a 29er while on vacation.  Found it to be heavy and sluggish on quick climbs.  Will be getting 27.5.



That looks like a sweet bike I know it out of my budget just curious what price range is on it?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That looks like a sweet bike I know it out of my budget just curious what price range is on it?




$5700, if I get a good price on one then I could sell my old one to for a reasonable price.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> $5700, if I get a good price on one then I could sell my old one to for a reasonable price.



 that is just crazy for a bicycle. I paid significantly less than that for my motorcycle. & I did not buy a crappy motorcycle.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> that is just crazy for a bicycle. I paid significantly less than that for my motorcycle. & I did not buy a crappy motorcycle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


Thus why I said I am waiting for one at a good price.  I have an eye on a slightly used one with lots of upgrades but only a 26'er for $2999.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> $5700, if I get a good price on one then I could sell my old one to for a reasonable price.



That would be awesome .


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> $5700, if I get a good price on one then I could sell my old one to for a reasonable price.


Wow that is probably 5 times the worth of my car.


----------



## skijay (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a 1995 Diamondback (carbon fiber frame), in medium, with Shimano LX and XT compoments.  It was a high end bike when I purchased it new from the bike shop. PM if interested and I will send the pictures.


----------

